
Magic Leap New Patent Applications - IntronExon
http://www.kguttag.com/2018/03/01/magic-leap-new-patent-applications/
======
RobLach
Well, it's a bit disappointing that this patent explains more of a high-end
Hololens than the fiber-scan displays they were pitching in 2015.

Excited to see how raising almost $2 billion pre-revenue turns out.

------
yohann305
All comments I read in here paint a negative picture of Magic Leap which to me
creates a desire to bet against the herds.

~~~
IntronExon
A handful of comments or the public at large, complete with billions in
investor money. You may not have correctly identified the herd.

~~~
Holomakerbot
The "public at large" are definitely betting that Magic Leap are another
Theranos and will self-implode shortly, or just be vaporware forever.

~~~
IntronExon
I haven’t seen that. Even here there are plenty of credulous people.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16380767](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16380767)

~~~
Holomakerbot
Even in your link there are multiple people calling it the next theranos or
vaporware. Just because there happen to be some level-headed people here
doesn't exclude that the majority of news pumped out is dubious about Magic
Leap's ability to accomplish anything. Here's the latest story today:
[https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/03/02/magic_leap_sues_sec...](https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/03/02/magic_leap_sues_security_boss/)

~~~
IntronExon
Meanwhile...

[https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/14/17010546/magic-leap-
ceo-r...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/14/17010546/magic-leap-ceo-rony-
abovitz-live-tv-volumetric-holographic-video-sports-news)

[https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/13/17010360/magic-leap-
rony-...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/13/17010360/magic-leap-rony-abovitz-
code-media-interview-pricing-tiers)

Note the many defenders here:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/magicleap/comments/5har86/magic_lea...](https://www.reddit.com/r/magicleap/comments/5har86/magic_leap_is_actually_way_behind_like_we_always/)

More Verge: [https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/13/17009312/magic-leap-is-
pa...](https://www.theverge.com/2018/2/13/17009312/magic-leap-is-partnering-
with-the-nba-to-bring-virtual-basketball-games-to-its-goggles)

~~~
Holomakerbot
You said you’ve never seen anyone call them the next Theranos or vaporware.
You then proceed to link me to a bunch of neutral stories in which invariably
someone does call them that and even after I gave you links supporting that
notion. And here’s the thing, the skeptics have been forced to change their
tune for the most part ever since the product was revealed in December. Of
course no one will ever acknowledge that. No no, they always thought it was
real... smh.

------
WhiteNoiz3
There's a lot of hate against Magic Leap, but an upgraded Hololens with 6DoF
controllers sounds good to me!

------
t0mbstone
A fool and their money are soon parted

------
coldcode
The real magical leap is how you take in 2B and produce nothing but a few
patents.

~~~
gt_
The market rewards innovation, among a few other things.

~~~
AndrewKemendo
I don't think history actually shows this. Of course "innovation" is such a
meaningless term that it's probably true by way of encompassing too broad of a
definition.

------
nikanj
I get a "ERR_SSL_UNRECOGNIZED_NAME_ALERT" error from this site. I have
absolutely no idea what that means.

SSL has progressed to a point where I see it like this too
[https://twitter.com/kimdotcom/status/844269572576370688](https://twitter.com/kimdotcom/status/844269572576370688)

